# My first supercharge



## stheo (Sep 26, 2017)

Hello,
I love reading everyone's experiences with their Model 3s so I decided to post one of my own on my very first Supercharging trip.

I picked up my Midnight Silver Model 3 LRB - PUP last Tuesday and I'm getting by with charging on a 110V outlet until I get a 50A circuit run to my garage in the next week.

Anyway, I have been putting some extra miles on the car in the past few days so I decided to stop by a nearby Supercharging station to top of the battery and have some lunch. My wife and I had a little trouble locating the station but we were able to find it after driving around the mall's parking lot for a bit.

We bumped into a couple owners as I was backing my car into a charging slot. The first owner was on a road trip in their Model X and gave me a few tips on how to park near the chargers and let me know that the slot bumpers are made of plastic to help prevent damage.

After connecting the car up to charge, I talked with another owner of a Model S who commented on how he loved my car's color. He thought my car was also a Model S which I can understand when looking at the styling similarities of the two models. I gave him a quick tour of the car and he was impressed by the enhancements compared to his 2016 Model S with the camera upgrades and panel display.

Overall, my first supercharging experience was good one with the added knowledge and getting to meet other owners.

My wife was actually impressed by how nice and open everyone has been that we've met since the purchase of the car.

I'm going to try to do my part to return the favor by answering questions as I meet others along the way.

I've attached a photo of the car charging.
The sky was overcast yesterday so the car's color looks to have a bit of blue in it. Love it so far!


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

That's a very similar story to my first Supercharge. Tesla owners are a very friendly and welcoming bunch. And I'd even venture that they seem smarter than the average bear. "Smarter than the average bear" was one of the cartoon character Yogi the Bear's favorite expressions.


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

Nice. I noticed no plate in the front? Is that allowed in your state?


----------



## stheo (Sep 26, 2017)

webdriverguy00 said:


> Nice. I noticed no plate in the front? Is that allowed in your state?


I still have my temporary tag on the back of the car and haven't decided if I'm going to put the front one on it.

I'm going to enjoy the look of it as long as I can get away with it.


----------



## Sumiguchi (Jun 3, 2018)

My first (and only) time at a supercharger was very lonely - only one there... don't see many around in Edmonton. I was parked next to a Model X at a destination charger in Calgary but never ran into the owners. Still haven't had an in-person meeting with any other Tesla owner in 1+ months of ownership!


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

Sumiguchi said:


> My first (and only) time at a supercharger was very lonely - only one there... don't see many around in Edmonton. I was parked next to a Model X at a destination charger in Calgary but never ran into the owners. Still haven't had an in-person meeting with any other Tesla owner in 1+ months of ownership!


Maybe the first time you run into another Tesla owner at a Supercharger, you will be the one showing them how to use it!


----------



## MRinPDX (Jul 2, 2018)

Hey Model 3ers! I have had my car for a little over 2 weeks now and have so far charged it in my garage with a 240V & 32amps. Unlike @stheo, I was able to get my NEMA14/50 wiring done before my car arrived (kinda like preparing the nursery before the baby I guess.)

Today I went to a mall here in the PDX metro area and they had a bunch of super charging stations in the parking garage (and in the shade too!). I saw a couple of Model 3s parked as well and pulled into a spot. But then I couldn't for the life of me figure out how I am supposed to pay for charging my car the way you would at other public spots. Is Tesla creating more confusion between some cars getting to pull up and plug in and others having the same access but expected to pay somehow (and if so how)?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

MRinPDX said:


> Hey Model 3ers! I have had my car for a little over 2 weeks now and have so far charged it in my garage with a 240V & 32amps. Unlike @stheo, I was able to get my NEMA14/50 wiring done before my car arrived (kinda like preparing the nursery before the baby I guess.)
> 
> Today I went to a mall here in the PDX metro area and they had a bunch of super charging stations in the parking garage (and in the shade too!). I saw a couple of Model 3s parked as well and pulled into a spot. But then I couldn't for the life of me figure out how I am supposed to pay for charging my car the way you would at other public spots. Is Tesla creating more confusion between some cars getting to pull up and plug in and others having the same access but expected to pay somehow (and if so how)?


it's all done on Tesla's side. The superchargers will know it is your car, and it will show up on your MyTesla account. The fee should come up on your car's charging screen. 
If you have added a CC to your account, it will automatically be charged. not sure what happens if you've not yet done that, but you should still be able to charge (IOW, Tesla knows who you are and will catch up with you  ).


----------



## MRinPDX (Jul 2, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> it's all done on Tesla's side. The superchargers will know it is your car, and it will show up on your MyTesla account. The fee should come up on your car's charging screen.
> If you have added a CC to your account, it will automatically be charged. not sure what happens if you've not yet done that, but you should still be able to charge (IOW, Tesla knows who you are and will catch up with you  ).


Thanks Melinda. Of course they would! Even for a hard core tech guy like me, it blows me away how much tech they have added into every aspect. BTW, I was looking at a picture I took at the charging bay and realized that I wasn't at a super charger but a wall charger. Rookie mistake from getting too excited about getting to park at a Tesla dedicated spot. ;-)


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

MRinPDX said:


> Thanks Melinda. Of course they would! Even for a hard core tech guy like me, it blows me away how much tech they have added into every aspect. BTW, I was looking at a picture I took at the charging bay and realized that I wasn't at a super charger but a wall charger. Rookie mistake from getting too excited about getting to park at a Tesla dedicated spot. ;-)


which local mall has Tesla destination chargers (may need to keep this in mind in the future and plan shopping trips accordingly )


----------



## GRiMm-V- (Apr 27, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> which local mall has Tesla destination chargers (may need to keep this in mind in the future and plan shopping trips accordingly )


That would be the Washington Square mall on 217. I just supercharged there a week ago and initially as I pulled in I was searching for the superchargers and only saw the WC with all of them plugged in. Only after turning around the bend did I see the line of the urban SC stalls.

@MRinPDX my guess is since it was the wall chargers you plugged in to, you might have gotten a free charge


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

GRiMm-V- said:


> That would be the Washington Square mall on 217. I just supercharged there a week ago and initially as I pulled in I was searching for the superchargers and only saw the WC with all of them plugged in. Only after turning around the bend did I see the line of the urban SC stalls.
> 
> @MRinPDX my guess is since it was the wall chargers you plugged in to, you might have gotten a free charge


I know they've had those where the Tesla demo cars are stored, but are there others?


----------



## GRiMm-V- (Apr 27, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> I know they've had those where the Tesla demo cars are stored, but are there others?


Nope, there's an EV charging station (not blink, forgot the brand) on the other side of the mall. But the Tesla WC's are located on both levels of the parking garage, all used for demo cars.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

Since purchasing my 2012 Nissan LEAF I've had a 240v charging station in my garage. I got my Model 3 July 19 and have used that station exclusively until I took a trip from Greensboro, NC to Greenville, SC. Greenville has a supercharger site and I wanted to try it. After finally finding it (not obvious, not near anything, just between two motels), I plugged in. There was a Model S and two Model X's there as well but I all owners were gone. I wanted to add about 140 miles to get me around Greenville and back home. It took 23 minutes and cost $4 even. My only surprise was how warm the charging nozzle was, pretty warm to the touch. I know a lot of current went through it but I hadn't expected the heat. Anyway, it was a good, easy experience.


----------



## MRinPDX (Jul 2, 2018)

GRiMm-V- said:


> That would be the Washington Square mall on 217. I just supercharged there a week ago and initially as I pulled in I was searching for the superchargers and only saw the WC with all of them plugged in. Only after turning around the bend did I see the line of the urban SC stalls.
> 
> @MRinPDX my guess is since it was the wall chargers you plugged in to, you might have gotten a free charge


Yeah, I think you are right. I noticed that my charge status screen reported that I have never super charged it and sure enough the picture said so. BTW there were no signs that it was for demo cars is there? Some of the cars there clearly were not new (maybe pre-owned ones?)


----------



## Gavyne (Jul 7, 2018)

My first supercharger experience involved me backing up 3 times before I got close enough for the charger to reach. Was embarrassing. And there were people waiting too, I'm sure they had a good laugh and thought to themselves, *sigh* another Tesla newbie.


----------



## timtesla (May 9, 2018)

I was one of the first in canada with the model 3, so many people hadn't seen one yet. A few people walked up and took pictured of the car while I sat in a mcdonalds having lunch watching them. Lol


----------



## RocketRay (Jun 6, 2018)

stheo said:


> I still have my temporary tag on the back of the car and haven't decided if I'm going to put the front one on it.
> 
> I'm going to enjoy the look of it as long as I can get away with it.


Here in California the law says you're supposed to have both license plates attached but it's loosely enforced. I've got the mounting bracket and plate in the frunk ready to go if the local _gendarmes _decide to make a fuss. I also like the clean look without.


----------

